# Merkel



## OldSkipTooth (May 24, 2020)

1912 Other Makes Flying Merkel  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1912 Other Makes Flying Merkel at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## bikejunk (May 31, 2020)

not even one bid -


----------



## Roger Henning (May 31, 2020)

That means it is not worth the $5000.  Roger


----------

